# Taper crimp dies?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Another, more experienced member uses a heavy crimp on lead bullets. The hardware store guy suggests a seperate, 4th die for crimping. I can see the logic; any reason not to get a crimping die for lead bullets? Especailly as I'm going to .45 ACP now.

ciao!

leam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

leam said:


> Another, more experienced member uses a heavy crimp on lead bullets. The hardware store guy suggests a seperate, 4th die for crimping. I can see the logic; any reason not to get a crimping die for lead bullets? Especailly as I'm going to .45 ACP now.
> 
> ciao!
> 
> leam


What brand of dies are you using? You should be able to use the crimp die that comes in the 3 die set. In 45 ACP it should be a taper crimp die and will do exactly what you need. I've shot probably 100K+ rounds of 45 with a taper crimp without a problem.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Leam the .45acp has to have a taper crimp of .470" measured at the very edge of the case next to the bullet. If you don't you can have all kinds of trouble with jams in your pistol. I crimp mine to .4695". Here is a tool that is real handy. It's a gauge and sells for about $10.00. If your bullet falls in free and doesn't stick out the other side, you got a shooter. Youn can also use the barrel of your pistol.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm using RCBS for the .40 S&W but will try a 4 die set from another manufacturer (whose name escapes me at the moment) for the .45 ACP. The RCBS does taper crimp with the seater die normally. However, this is an area of experimentation for me and I'm still figuring most of it out. By using a seperate cromp die I hope to get better control over what I'm doing and a more uniform result. 

Since I'm also trying to keep a lead bullet at a decent FPS range I want to make sure I can do enough without doing too much.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My Dillon is a four die set up and I perfer it that way for me. Just don't get carried away with your crimping die. To much is not good either. The .45 needs that shoulder on the cartridge to set right in the chamber or you will wind up with to much head space. To much head space and you will damage your gun. Set your crimp at .470" and you'll be fine.


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Finally got enough time and components together to do some loads. I have three different bullets types (200gr LSWC, 230gr LRN, 230gr FT/TC) with between 4.5 and 5.0 gr of Bullseye. I *really* appreciated the gauge as several of my cases were tight and I re-crimped them down to 0.470".

This morning I'm going to shoot 10 of each to make sure they feed and cycle and then I need to load up a bunch for tomorrow's match. Right now the guess is 4.5-4.8 grains of Bullseye in the .45 ACP with a 230 gr Lead Round Nose. I'm most concerned with meeting the minimum Power Floor of 165,000 and this should do it with some extra for surety but not so much that I get near max loads. Accuracy needs more testing though. Any feedback welcome!

ciao!

leam


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, none of the rounds blew up so that's a great start! The SWC had some feeding issues off and on so the gun will be taken to the local smith for reliability work. Other than that things looked pretty good with an informal test at 15 yards.

A friend has a chronograph so I loaded up some of the 200gr SWC and 230gr RN with varying charges from 3.8 - 4.6 of Bullseye. The charges are incrememted by 0.2 grains so I hope to come away with some better understanding of actual speeds. We'll graph them either today or Tuesday, I think, and see how things go.

ciao!

leam


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

I use the lee factory crimp die on all my semi auto handloads.one of the best tools out there and they are pretty cheap.
pete


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Leam some 1911/.45's don't like the lswc shape. If you going to take it to a smith and have him polish and throat it be sure you tell him that you are using lswc's. When my smith gets done with one,it will run anything you put in it. Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Too much taper crimp on a auto pistol case is worse than no crimp at all..When one taper crimps the case springs back a bit but the bullet does not and that leaves you with a loose bullet that will set back in feeding..Proper case tension on the bullet is done in sizing the case to begin with..Do not bell the case more than is nesseary to seat the bullet.. Taper crimp just enough to remove the bell,no more is nesserary..


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I use a very lite taper crimp, just enough to get rid of the bell from the expander/powder die. I also use a Lee four die set with the FCD. I would rather crimp separate from the seating operation.
Rusty


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i think i read where most lee seating dies are a modified taper crimp in that they will taper crimp if you want... then if you screw it in alittle more it rolls the crimp in........ i do have a seperate lee taper crimo die too though... 


LIFE IS SHORT..........


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

*crimping 45acp*

The 4 die set from lee has a tapered crimp. The best thing you can do to prevent problems is to trim all cases to the same length.Then you can leave your die set and locked, Crimp after seating. This will give you a more harmonis out come. The main thing is to have all cases the same length.
James :smt083


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

If you are using the four die set from Lee with the FCD you don't need to trim. I don't know about other manufactures crimp dies.
Rusty


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

james said:


> The best thing you can do to prevent problems is to trim all cases to the same length.


You're the first guy I've ever heard that trims 45's. My 45's wear out, split or I lose them long before they need to be trimmed.


----------

